# Fun Things You Can Do With Crickets



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

What things have you 'wasted' crickets on? Here are some I have done:

Fed them to my fishes
Fed the waterboatmen outside
Put them inside my friends ant colony (to get chopped up and eaten by the ants)
Feed one to my anemone
Fed them to a huge huntsman spider in greenhouse

Anyone else done anything like this?:lol2:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

lol you twisted little!!>..... just joking!
If i get escapes i watch them just run into a spiders web, few mins and they are paralyzed with a spider eating them......... but only escapees!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I once ate one while drunk, just to see how it tasted. Not sure how it tasted as I was to drunk to remember.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i sent some up in a rocket! then moved on to a hamster. things we do in the name of science!!


P.S. all survived.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i throw em out the window if they are annoying me.


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I pluck their back legs off to make it easier for my baby bosc to catch them ..... And I enjoy it 


OOh also I half drown them in water  hehehehahahaha *evil laugh*


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

spray 'em with deoderant and set them on fire


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

we got one stoned but it died and gave them voda on crips they ate all but didnt change
dan


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

ooo i did the deodrant too but wasnt gunna sy lol i have a huge burn in my carpet from that my dad made me buy rug to cover it lol
dan


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

i tied a bit of thread to one once, anyone ever made a wasp kite? cricket kites are a bit boring!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I usually stick a hook in 'em and use them for bait, dap them on the surface of a lake, at the margins with lots of over grown grass and you can catch loads of fish


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i refrigerate them


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Tops said:


> i refrigerate them


why not! they make a nice edition to any meal take a roast dinner for instance cook the dinner as normal then season with cricket legs!


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

greenlikegecko said:


> i tied a bit of thread to one once, anyone ever made a wasp kite? cricket kites are a bit boring!


lol i remember doing that as a kid


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

what a terrible thread, crickets are gods creatures too, here you all are telling torture stories, you should be ashamed of yourselves...








we set our dog on our escapees he loves it its great fun:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, mine were'nt tortured, they were pioneers! how many crickets have you known that have been to the stratasphere?:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

we bought a pack once. held 3 upside down under a lighter and see how long they could live for under a flame. they died after 6 mins lol


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

RSPCA dont consider it cruel they dont even have animal cruelty laws for invertibrates! wonder if they would accept some rescue crickets off me and rehome them!!


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

my cat loves to eat them!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol i want another pack now, oh and i also put 4 in a microwave and put it on full power. they went splat


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ha ha! take a sick cricket to the vet!!! act like you are serious and see his reaction!!!


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

ask them to probe it to see if its male or female too!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

: victory:Yeah I only do it with the escapees. The only that stay in nthe box are threated like kings.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol2:Big coincidence i did something just like this today! I took an extra large cricket into school in a pot because i knew we were doing a practical in science. We were seing how different things burned so we did coal, wood chips, gas, parafin ect. When miss want out the room i grabbed the parafin quickly and poured abit onto the cricket. We then help him with tweezers over the bunsen burner and u shoulda seen it! He burned like mad for about 30 secs and ended up like a tiny lump of ash ROFL!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i have an electric fly swatter so i snap 2/3 legs off the crix...so they can only scurry a bit to try and escape...and let them have an electric current right through them...yess


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have eaten them. they taste a lot like crayfish, although a little more crunchy. quite nice actuly. turns out I am also alergic to the dust on them though, so my throat swelled up for a day! that part wasn't so good. I also released about 100 of them into our high school cafateria on the last day, and about 10 and a locust into the head teacher's office. that was highly entertaining, and it worked perfectly. people were buying food and then noticing them crawling on the plate and everything!

oh yeah, at primary school I had a stall at our school fair, so I built a cricket race track with hurdles, hoops and everything, and charged people to bet on them.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

release them into shops and cafes


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

oooooooo i mite have to do that  i hate my school especially my head hes a right nob head heheheheheheheheehehehehhhehehe its only like 10 quid for a 100 and its worth 20 quid to have 200 locusts jumping round my schoool
haha
dan


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

£10 4 100!! where is it that cheap??


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I jsut thought of another, use them as air rifle targets


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

nah, too small


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

I know it's a few posts back, but I really hope that microwave was cleaned out after.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaveM said:


> I jsut thought of another, use them as air rifle targets


I have shot escapees with my blow pipe. usualy I shoot flies but if I spot crickets about to dive under a piece of furniture then it is quicker to shoot them than run across the room and try to catch them. they would probably be gone by then.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, hones your skills, I once shot a fly with an air rifle, I was amazed by the shot aswell, it was crawling up the wall, I took aim, then splat, it exploded, a complete fluk hahaha


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaveM said:


> lol, hones your skills, I once shot a fly with an air rifle, I was amazed by the shot aswell, it was crawling up the wall, I took aim, then splat, it exploded, a complete fluk hahaha


that it does. try hitting them in mid air THAT takes skill, not to mention a whole lot of luck! I have only managed it once or twice, and even then it didn't actuly kill them, just stuned them a bit. the dart pushes them out of the way rarther than actuly impailing them.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Man.. you guys are twisted! I never knew crickets could be so much fun lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha i can imagine t-bo getting out a spare box of crickets and start playing with em!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Glue them to a paper aeroplane and drop them off the eiffel tower. Then ask them "How were the G Forces?"

Traditional Chinese Cricket Fighting - watch it on YouTube


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

microwave did get cleared out lol


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

_*I have:
Used a hyperdermic needle to fill up crickets with air and water (try this on waxworms and they explode)
Drowned them, I try to see how many times I can almost drown them before they die.
Burned them on the heat lamp, they sizzle and pop.
Burned them with my laser, very fun.
Burned them with a magnifying glass.
Impaled them on a needle and spitroasted them.
Pulled heads/legs/wings off. See how long they last without a head.
Cut them up with a pair of mini scissors.
Let my cats chase and eat them.
Stamped on them.*_


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Apart from occasionally letting a rat have one to play with/dismember...... nothing


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

my mate has made a bee kite. He managed to knock a bee out (don't ask how lol) tie a bit of thread to it, tied the thread to a table and waited for it to wake up. I think he said he was smoking w**d and he blew it at the bee which knocked it out lol


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> _*I have:*_
> _*Used a hyperdermic needle to fill up crickets with air and water (try this on waxworms and they explode)*_
> _*Drowned them, I try to see how many times I can almost drown them before they die.*_
> _*Burned them on the heat lamp, they sizzle and pop.*_
> ...


Some good ideas there, especially the needle one!:lol2:

But seriously though I couldn't ever do that to them. After keeping so many inverts I just hate to see anythign die unless it has caused me a great deal of trouble.:icon_redface:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

You people are sick....*gets box of crix and walks casually to microwave*


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

microwaving 10 grapes cut in half is much more fun!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

why??


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> _*I have:*_
> _*Used a hyperdermic needle to fill up crickets with air and water (try this on waxworms and they explode)*_
> _*Drowned them, I try to see how many times I can almost drown them before they die.*_
> _*Burned them on the heat lamp, they sizzle and pop.*_
> ...


you are a genius! im going to buy a box of crix tomorrow now


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the grapes look asif they spark and set on fire! :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol, remind me tomorrow 2 buy a box of grapes and crix mate


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

eggs are fun, they explode. OR distilled water, it gets super heated, but since there are no inpurities it doesnt boil. It gets to 130+ celcius. Then chuck somthing-anything- into it from a fair distance and the whole cup boils instantly and vapourises. Very dangerous to be close to it!

A lit match is also good, the flame gets to about 3 inches, and ultra bright. 

Light bulbs will light up.

Another good one is an egg cup with a gold rim, fiill it with lighter fuel, and put it in. THe fuel will heat and become more volatile and the metal will begin to spark, then it goes Pooof...


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

A good experiment is to boil wax in a test tube then pour cold water into it. It gives off a mini explosion with a mushroom cloud lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Gonna try that one tops thanks


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lit candle, then dip a crix head into the hot wax. ill try that tomorrow


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Gonna try that one tops thanks


seriously watch your eyebrows


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Okies. 

I gonna thermit a cricket next week!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

actually i have some magnesium ribbon somwhere, i will wrap one up and set it off!


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

well im gona go out 2 the navada nuke test site put a box of criz in the middle then nuke it!!!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you sure you can get that far whilst holding the box before oen gives you the heebie jeebies? Crix make me jump :grin1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Tops said:


> seriously watch your eyebrows


And for the sake of all that's Holy do it outside


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nar, ill do it close, and on the carpet 

(in a garage, with goggles.) 

I guessed when it was hot tube +cold water that it would be a little explosive, and at the very least the tube would shatter!

Thanks tho


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> Are you sure you can get that far whilst holding the box before oen gives you the heebie jeebies? Crix make me jump :grin1:


nah, i get creeped out by dead animals and fish!!


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

_*For lot's of fun try Ammonium Nitrate and Fuel Oil. Aka, The Fertilizer Bomb.

Or about 200 matcheads sealed up inside a tennis ball.
*_


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you fit a tennisball into a cricket tub?:grin1:


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> Can you fit a tennisball into a cricket tub?:grin1:


_*I can ahahah.*_


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

get a piece of elastic stretched between 2 fingers and make a cricket-pult


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hahaha staple 2 of there heads to eachother

wack em with a cricket bat

BIG MALLET lol

put like 10 in a lava lamp omg im gonna try that

hahahahahahah seriously this is kinda cruel
and money wise hahahahaha

:grin1:


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> Fed them to a huge huntsman spider in greenhouse


You have a huntsman in your green house? I thought they were only found in sub-tropical areas, not North Wales. Or is it a pet that you've bought?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

How mature :naughty:

Good job you dont call yourself animal lovers isnt it?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

DaveM said:


> get a piece of elastic stretched between 2 fingers and make a cricket-pult


hehehehehe, that got me laughing... i cant buy any more crix till sat need to make mine last!

i feed them to my rat, they LOVE them, lol

also, i got taight how to make a lighter bomb (kinda forget how) you light it, it glows for about 20 seconds and blows (quite big) 

hmm might have to rmeber how, then stick it in a cricket tub, hehehe


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

staring at my cricket... reaaallly tempted to do something


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Something that looks like a huntsman yer, big long legs, huge fangs and has no web.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

The only crickets I've ever been mean to are adults that won't stop chirpping. I've be-headed a fair few, as well as squishing them with tweezers. Not to be mean though, just so I can sleep!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

JBJcool said:


> well im gona go out 2 the navada nuke test site put a box of criz in the middle then nuke it!!!


*Nevada* nuke test site? No, no no.

You want the Trinity site in New Mexico, where they tested the first atomic bomb.

I make friends with my mice by offering them live crickets - they love them. 
My rats aren't as keen.
I'm going to try dry-roasting some to make replacement Crestie diet for Jareth, who won't eat crickets normally.
And someday I do intend to make Chocolate Chirpy Chip Cookies.


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> Something that looks like a huntsman yer, big long legs, huge fangs and has no web.


I've just been looking on wikipedia and it seems that we do have huntsmen in our country! I'm shocked. 

Imageistribution.sparassidae.1.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

chocolate chirpy cookies, LOL

hmmmm...


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

squished one in the bath,


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Iliria said:


> squished one in the bath,


i feel like drowning one tomorrow and i have burnt ones face off once and microwaved and gassed, thats about it lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm.
Well all i have done to the poor things is throw them outside if they escape and get dusty or ant powdery or if they get out on the floor recently after ive bleached it etc.. I have also thrown them in the loo when easier.. its not nice but hey. I DO TELL THEM not to **** around and stay in the cricket keeper.

I have squished the head of a couple, they were half eaten by other crix and looking in a lot of pain, so i euthanised them so to speak, pained me to do it to be honest.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm lucky and have a reptile room out in the garage! lol they can chirp all they like as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I farted in one of their face's :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I just rememebred i did stomp on a load...BUT I HAVE AN EXCUSE.
It was the first time i had ordered bulk bag online.. i didnt know how the hell to get them from the bag to the cricket keepers.. anyway 500 crix jumping all over the show.. me scared...... and i stomped on those who evaded my grasp 2 or 3 times... again i did warn them first... made a mess lol


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

used 1 of my sisters and put it in a jar.. sat watching it for a while.. then put some muscle rub stuff i got on some cotton wool and palaced it in the jar with it... 

hahaha knockout..

strange thing is.. it came back to life 

peace

James


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

you lot are sick
one thing using them for food another thing using them to get kicks out of their suffering. Grow up.:-x


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

VieT said:


> used 1 of my sisters and put it in a jar.. sat watching it for a while.. then put some muscle rub stuff i got on some cotton wool and palaced it in the jar with it...
> 
> hahaha knockout..
> 
> ...


really? 
found a new one...vaporub knocks them out aswell


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

asm1006 said:


> you lot are sick
> one thing using them for food another thing using them to get kicks out of their suffering. Grow up.:-x


I have to agree. Why waste the life (and death) of another living thing, no matter how small, irritating or disgusting you might think it is?

I might talk about dry-roasting them and putting them into chocolate chip cookies, but at least they will be EATEN.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Now.. This isnt the humane thing to do to any animal! Thread closed.


----------



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

Just to add, we received reported posts... the subject has upset some. I hate them too... but every living thing deserves respect right? 

Cheers.


----------

